# I need to talk to someone anyone



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hi anyone want to chat I shake and need to talk to someone


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

What's happened hen? is your mum okay

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

If you need to PM and no one else is around I am here x


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey what's up?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

My uncle just turned up I asked him to leave but he won't then told my mum I'm the corse of her problems shouting at me I'm wait for her cpn and the crisis team to get hear at 4 30 as she got worse I shake as my uncle won't leave and now she don't want him too he keep saying my sister treats her better I camt stop crying now lol


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello I'm free for a bit


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Sending hugs to you - sorry can't say anymore as I don't know of your situation but wanted to post something for moral support xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Agh  He's such a spoon  I'm sick to death of him

Can they get there no earlier than 4.30? Where's your dad today hen?


*big big hugs*

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

katie200 said:


> My uncle just turned up I asked him to leave but he won't then told my mum I'm the corse of her problems shouting at me I'm wait for her cpn and the crisis team to get hear at 4 30 as she got worse I shake as my uncle won't leave and now she don't want him too he keep saying my sister treats her better I camt stop crying now lol


Katie, if he's using threatening behaviour, call the police, tell them you are being made to feel vunerable while he's there


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I feel like I'm going to faint or be sick Why do everyone blame me for my mum problems and now he makeing her more confused


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

bullet said:


> Katie, if he's using threatening behaviour, call the police, tell them you are being made to feel vunerable while he's there


Think it might exhaberate her mums condition - it's an awful position for Katie to be in  Hope you're okay Jon xx



katie200 said:


> I feel like I'm going to faint or be sick Why do everyone blame me for my mum problems and now he makeing her more confused


Where's your dad? Has your uncle gone now? Where's you sister hen?

Everyone on here is here for you and we don't blame you for anything, calm down, deep breaths *massive hug* Why are the cpn not coming until 4.30 hen?

xxxxxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hiya Katie,if your uncle won't go and your mum wants him there perhaps you could go out for a walk until things calm down hun.Sorry i don't know your sittuation but try not to get yourself too upset.xx*


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't comment much as i am not aware of the full story but if he's in your home making yout feel this way i second the police suggestion. have him removed.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bullet said:


> Katie, if he's using threatening behaviour, call the police, tell them you are being made to feel vunerable while he's there


I can't do that my mum would never for give me if he gets worse i will he just mad with me as he don't belive I look after my mum and thinks I make her worse and tells her my sister better thank me


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

katie200 said:


> I feel like I'm going to faint or be sick Why do everyone blame me for my mum problems and now he makeing her more confused


Dont put yourself down Katie, the easy option would be to walk out and see how the others cope, but i know you have a heart of gold and dont want to hurt anyone. They are playing on your guilt Please phone the samaritans, you'll be suprised how quick they can help


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Just do what others have said and keep calm - stay on here replying to threads or starting new ones to keep your mind busy - that way 4.30 will soon come. Whatever anyone says YOU are not to blame for anything that may have happened/be happening so just stay on here and chat and you will be fine xx


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

sorry Katie,I don't know the history with your mum and family etc,but didn't want to read your post and not reply.All I can do is send hugs and hope you get the help you wantxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

bullet said:


> Dont put yourself down Katie, the easy option would be to walk out and see how the others cope, but i know you have a heart of gold and dont want to hurt anyone. They are playing on your guilt Please phone the samaritans, you'll be suprised how quick they can help





Sampuppy said:


> Just do what others have said and keep calm - stay on here replying to threads or starting new ones to keep your mind busy - that way 4.30 will soon come. Whatever anyone says YOU are not to blame for anything that may have happened/be happening so just stay on here and chat and you will be fine xx


They're both brilliant ideas - the Samaritans would mean you've got an actual voice there with you too

xxxx


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Sampuppy said:


> Just do what others have said and keep calm - stay on here replying to threads or starting new ones to keep your mind busy - that way 4.30 will soon come. Whatever anyone says YOU are not to blame for anything that may have happened/be happening so just stay on here and chat and you will be fine xx


I find coming on here for a chat when i'm feeling anxious helps a lot.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Think it might exhaberate her mums condition - it's an awful position for Katie to be in  Hope you're okay Jon xx
> 
> Where's your dad? Has your uncle gone now? Where's you sister hen?
> 
> ...


Mope he not gorn my sister at work and the cpn has so much on she could only fit my mum in on that time I'm feel do bad


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Mope he not gorn my sister at work and the cpn has so much on she could only fit my mum in on that time I'm feel do bad


Okay so there's just you, uncle and your mum?

What I'm thinking is maybe this is now a crisis point and thus it can only calm down more and your mum might understand why you did things afterwards even if not today. Just with that in mind - have you got a neighbour that could pop over or even a good friend of yours? Just to take the pressure off you and change the group dynamics a bit?

xxxx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Katie, I am sorry to hear you are in this position and have been made to feel this way. I do not know anything about your situation, but you should not be made to feel this way. It sounds as if you are doing the best you can. As has been said, if your Mum gets on with your Uncle and wants him there right now but he is upsetting you maybe you could consider taking time out and going for some fresh air, even to the shop to pick up something for yourself. There are lots of people here as you can see that want to offer you support


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

katie200 said:


> Mope he not gorn my sister at work and the cpn has so much on she could only fit my mum in on that time I'm feel do bad


*Please don't feel bad hun,easier said than done i know.Let your uncle moan as much as he likes but try and ignore him.I take it,your the one looking after your mum and not him.Stay strong, and chat away on here.The time will go quicker and you may feel better getting things off your chest.xx*


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I tried the samartain a cupple of weeks Ageo but it didn't help Me if my uncle keep telling her I'm not good for her by the time he leaves she going to be scared of me agan I sent all night makeing her under stand I was not going to hurt her or drug her and now he makeing it worse agan


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

If he is there and wont leave and your mum dont want him to leave either, then stay here with us, there is not alot you can do until they come for your mum, but don't listen to him when he is saying you are to blame, it isn't a nice thing to hear and will make you feel more anxious and upset. I have to come offline soon, but there are alot of members on here for you to chat to ok. keep calm we are here for you.xxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Okay so there's just you, uncle and your mum?
> 
> What I'm thinking is maybe this is now a crisis point and thus it can only calm down more and your mum might understand why you did things afterwards even if not today. Just with that in mind - have you got a neighbour that could pop over or even a good friend of yours? Just to take the pressure off you and change the group dynamics a bit?
> 
> xxxx


Sadly not my neighbour not there righ now if not I would her and I don't really have friend apart from pet form of corse not that I can call on anyway


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Have you got the phone numbers of anyone on here that you're friends with?? If so - pick up the phone or PM and ask them to ring you - just keep on talking either on here or on the phone. I'm sure anyone would be willing to chat with you - if you need to speak with anyone - just PM them and ask!! Keep your chin up and stay calm xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Please don't feel bad hun,easier said than done i know.Let your uncle moan as much as he likes but try and ignore him.I take it,your the one looking after your mum and not him.Stay strong, and chat away on here.The time will go quicker and you may feel better getting things off your chest.xx*


Yep I'm the one looking after her have been for years


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> I tried the samartain a cupple of weeks Ageo but it didn't help Me if my uncle keep telling her I'm not good for her by the time he leaves she going to be scared of me agan I sent all night makeing her under stand I was not going to hurt her or drug her and now he makeing it worse agan


Aye, I know hen 

I've been on the other end and my mum and dad had to put up with my mental illness - it was agony for them as a united couple - this can't keep falling to you all the time, it's just not right at all. No-one can expect you to cope with this continuously and or alone.

He's a highly manipulative, cruel man and that's in no way your fault at all. You do your best, we all know you do your best and, hopefully, one day your mum will know you've done your best.

Does your dad know he's there? It's 1.30 now so you've got a maximum 3 hours to go and I promise I'll not log off the forum until someone comes if it helps.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Well you're doing a great job - don't let this get you down!! xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

sending big hugs....


----------



## Holly and Co (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello, i am a new member so don't know of your problems but i am here should you need me, night or day. I too suffer similar family problems and hat been blamed for all sorts of stuff. Its soul destroying but please remember that you are not to blame for anything that happens. Its weak people like your uncle who try to blame others. Stick with at hon, and if you need to talk i am here. If you pm me you can even have my text number! Ian often awake all night if you ever need to talk then. Hugs. Louise x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks my dads at work so his mum say so I couldn't even get him to come I love my mum to bits and she a good person but when she don't take her pills she so diffent but I nomal can Coe with that until my uncle comes and make stress more stressful now he yelling at me about a seances fourm I said IDE get to it as soon as he leaves but he back to look lilt me phone your sister she better than you my sister hasn't looked after my mum once but he like her I said no she at work


Eroswoof said:


> Aye, I know hen
> 
> I've been on the other end and my mum and dad had to put up with my mental illness - it was agony for them as a united couple - this can't keep falling to you all the time, it's just not right at all. No-one can expect you to cope with this continuously and or alone.
> 
> ...


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi i am not sure of your age but maybe if you call childline someone on there may be able to talk to you and help you
0800 1111


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Would it make things easier for you if this once he DID phone your sister and she came round for a while? Even if she IS at work, she could take some of the brunt of your uncle today

xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Katie you have done a wonderful job, if you didn't they would of sent someone else round to take over, so DONT you feel bad because you have done nothing to be upset or guilty about, don't let him get to you ok. He is probably jealous because he can see how well you cope and he just don't want to admit it to you because you are a young girl. You should be very very proud of yourself doing what you do for your mother, I wish I could come over and keep you company and give you a massive hug because I think you could do with one now.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Katie i dont know the situation but dont want to read and run, i hope you can get everything sorted. 
Theres people here to lean on x


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Katie - just wondering if you could give a rough idea of where in the UK you live - there may be someone near to you who you could maybe get to know on a more personal level?? Obviously don't post your address but there might just be someone living within a few miles who could help support you?? xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nope it not a good idear he calls my sister she can't cope with it and end up yelling at me I don't think I cauld take to people yelling im going to ask him agan if he would leave nicely be back in a moment


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> Katie - just wondering if you could give a rough idea of where in the UK you live - there may be someone near to you who you could maybe get to know on a more personal level?? Obviously don't post your address but there might just be someone living within a few miles who could help support you?? xx


I live in Norwich


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay - does anyone live near Norwich????


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> I live in Norwich


I had to google norwich to see how far I was  I'm useless :lol:

I'd be there if I could hen 

2 Hours now until 4.30 - you MUST take the person that comes aside and explain what's happening. They'll listen to you because they'll respect you

xxxx


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Hun he has NOT right to come into your home & be AGGRESIVE he is obviously frightening you, & you ave the right to call the police if you feel afraid, sometimes a shock is whats needed to people like that.

I know where your coming from hun im a carer too even tho I have 2 sisters im the main one & I often have to fight my corner too!

Sending you big ((((((((hugs)))))))) xxxx


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Lol!!!! Not near you then??


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Nope it not a good idear he calls my sister she can't cope with it and end up yelling at me I don't think I cauld take to people yelling im going to ask him agan if he would leave nicely be back in a moment


Are you ok Katie?

Nowhere near Norwich


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Nothing like a blob to cheer someone up - Just blobbed ya Katie!!! Keep your chin up - only 2 hours now!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Sampuppy said:


> Lol!!!! Not near you then??


Google maps says not - and that's my only reference on anything out of my 2 mile radius :lol:

I'm right at the other end of the country or I'd jump straight in the car.

xxxx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Katie hun, can you call the crisis team again sweetheart and tell them you are having a problem xx Maybe your Uncle could speak to them if he thinks your Mum needs to see someone sooner xx 

If you feel at all frightened for your own safety you must call the police matey, they will come and get the crisis team out sooner and keep you safe xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't help but wanted you to know I'm thinking of you...Hugs Jill


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Still here hen 

xxxx


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Me too but off in a mo to do school runs etc., but will keep popping on and off as you do


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Sampuppy said:


> Me too but off in a mo to do school runs etc., but will keep popping on and off as you do


You go OFF?! *hides at the thought* :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> You go OFF?! *hides at the thought* :lol:
> 
> Em
> xx


:lol:

im here, hope you are ok.


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Hope your ok hun *hug*

I kinda know how you feel, my mum has a CPN every so often and my dad takes everything out on me because of my mum.

All here for you........


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah - i'm well past my 'best before' date and on my way to the 'Whoopsie Fridge' in Asda!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> :lol:
> 
> im here, hope you are ok.


Hey hen 



Sampuppy said:


> Yeah - i'm well past my 'best before' date and on my way to the 'Whoopsie Fridge' in Asda!!!


Nooo you're not *puts you back on the fresh fruit*

Katie - You still there hen?

Em
xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks every my uncle will hopeful leave in a mint after his coffie so he yelled but my mum don't want him to go now she thinks I'm drugging her I hope he his so I can try Carm her a bit befor the cpn gets hear


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey honey I'm here now too! I'm sorry I can only be here for an hour though, I have to get to uni for my 5 oclock lecture.
I'm sorry to hear everything is going downhill again 
I'm glad your uncle is going to leave, doesn't he realise what he's doing to his sister???? 
What is that cpn do??
Chin up sweetie, everyone here is on your side xx


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

dont know ur circumstances and am miles away from u BUT wanted to say how amazing i think u are for coping with what can be a very difficult situation that even some adults struggle to cope with, ur a special girl and doing a fantastic job anybody that tells u different is jealous of the fact u do cope and u do it well.
keep smiling sweetheart dont let anyone else drag u down 
UR FANTASTIC just remember that:001_smile: not long now hunny


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Not much longer than an hour now hen! Sorry I had to vanish then - Bumby was sick on me - yuck yuck yuck :lol:

Is the dog back in now aye? I will phone you tonight once things have settled a bit. You're an absolute star xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Shrap said:


> Hey honey I'm here now too! I'm sorry I can only be here for an hour though, I have to get to uni for my 5 oclock lecture.
> I'm sorry to hear everything is going downhill again
> I'm glad your uncle is going to leave, doesn't he realise what he's doing to his sister????
> What is that cpn do??
> Chin up sweetie, everyone here is on your side xx


Hi thanks her cpn when she get her will assas her then she should be passed to the crisis team nope he don't see it he blames me as everyone in my family I went down to see if he off Thank goodness he's getting his coat on there hope but then he pointed at ne and said I would want you for a daughter you would drive me mad like your mum it just words at least he getting his coat on


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Not much longer than an hour now hen! Sorry I had to vanish then - Bumby was sick on me - yuck yuck yuck :lol:
> 
> Is the dog back in now aye? I will phone you tonight once things have settled a bit. You're an absolute star xxxxxxxxxx


Aww thanks is your pet ok


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Hi thanks her cpn when she get her will assas her then she should be passed to the crisis team nope he don't see it he blames me as everyone in my family I went down to see if he off Thank goodness he's getting his coat on there hope but then he pointed at ne and said I would want you for a daughter you would drive me mad like your mum it just words at least he getting his coat on


He really is a spiteful little man, Katie  I don't want to get into slagging people off but seriously, just. Ugh. He's pitiful 



katie200 said:


> Aww thanks is your pet ok


Bumbys okay - my jeans are less than impressed :scared:

59 minutes!

xxxxxxx


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh hey Norwich! I lived there all my life until 6 years ago I moved to Thetford (I still can't imagine why anyone would do that!)


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

katie200 said:


> Hi thanks her cpn when she get her will assas her then she should be passed to the crisis team nope he don't see it he blames me as everyone in my family I went down to see if he off Thank goodness he's getting his coat on there hope but then he pointed at ne and said I would want you for a daughter you would drive me mad like your mum it just words at least he getting his coat on


Hang on in there Katie - less than an hour now and you never know the CPN might be early?? Just remember - 'sticks and stones' etc. Take a few deep breaths and keep calm for yours and your mums sake xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

((( hugs))) hun, not long now.

Your uncle sounds like a right nasty bitter man


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

My uncle has left that good ness for that


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> He really is a spiteful little man, Katie  I don't want to get into slagging people off but seriously, just. Ugh. He's pitiful
> 
> Bumbys okay - my jeans are less than impressed :scared:
> 
> ...


I'm glad your pets ok he horrible he really is he always favoured my sister and thinks she perfect and has alway though badly of me don't know why really


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> ((( hugs))) hun, not long now.
> 
> Your uncle sounds like a right nasty bitter man


He is sadly he just never listens and totally hate me he's always been like it with me


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

katie200 said:


> My uncle has left that good ness for that


thats good news, now take a deep breath and have 5 mins to yourself


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> I'm glad your pets ok he horrible he really is he always favoured my sister and thinks she perfect and has alway though badly of me don't know why really


Because....he's a tit :yikes: :yikes:

So glad he's gone. Last half hour now angel. You've dealt with it amazingly

xxxxxxxx


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

is mum calming a bit now hes not winding her up hun? and how are u now- feeling any better?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> thats good news, now take a deep breath and have 5 mins to yourself


I'm taking the deap breath but now got to make my mum Carm down and that's hard when she thinks your going to hurt her and I got a text for my dad reminding me his mums birthday today I total for got to get her a gift I feel well guilty it not like me


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Because....he's a tit :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> So glad he's gone. Last half hour now angel. You've dealt with it amazingly
> 
> xxxxxxxx


I agree he's a night mare I don't think I'm dealt with it well though but it nice of you to think that


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

katie200 said:


> I'm taking the deap breath but now got to make my mum Carm down and that's hard when she thinks your going to hurt her and I got a text for my dad reminding me his mums birthday today I total for got to get her a gift I feel well guilty it not like me


you really need to stop being so hard on yourself. you are amazing and there should be more people about to help you.

wish i was closer, i would come and sit with you for a bit


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

petzplazaUK said:


> is mum calming a bit now hes not winding her up hun? and how are u now- feeling any better?


Nope she saying I made him leave and don't touch her because I might be drugging her I feel washed out but its been nice not to feel alone for once all of you are great people


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> you really need to stop being so hard on yourself. you are amazing and there should be more people about to help you.
> 
> wish i was closer, i would come and sit with you for a bit


:lol: You'd have an army of banging on your door :lol:

And hen, much as you think it's your responsibility, the cpn are coming to do their job - which is to calm her down and help her. As (think it was mumof6) take 5 minutes for yourself now

xxxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Some people can't deal with family being ill and often take it out on their nearest and dearest.

Maybe he isn't coping regarding your mum and is venting his stress out on you.

Could you have a heart to heart with him on neutral territory and tell him how upset he is making you and see if you could resolve this? maybe take another family member with you to help mediate?

Or is their a medical professional that could offer you more support and maybe try and talk to him too?

Big hugs being sent your way Katie xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Not long to go now Katie and you've held up really well hun.Your a lot stronger than you think,as are most carers.xxx*


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> you really need to stop being so hard on yourself. you are amazing and there should be more people about to help you.
> 
> wish i was closer, i would come and sit with you for a bit


Awww thanks it been nice just knowing I have someone to chat to thanks for putting up with me


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: You'd have an army of banging on your door :lol:
> 
> And hen, much as you think it's your responsibility, the cpn are coming to do their job - which is to calm her down and help her. As (think it was mumof6) take 5 minutes for yourself now
> 
> xxxx


I totally can't I'm bad at taking time for myself and I need to Carm her a bit and watch she don't burn her chips as she won't let me make them it's been a head ack day


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> I totally can't I'm bad at taking time for myself and I need to Carm her a bit and watch she don't burn her chips as she won't let me make them it's been a head ack day


What ever you feel is best for you now is fine  You know yourself better than we do. They'll be with you any time now sweetheart. Must have felt like today has lasted forever to you.

I'll give you a ring later and such but I'm not going anywhere now either (like a friendly limpet)

Em
xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Some people can't deal with family being ill and often take it out on their nearest and dearest.
> 
> Maybe he isn't coping regarding your mum and is venting his stress out on you.
> 
> ...


I have tried the heart to heart with him when he turned up befor he just called me names and went on about my sister it docent work with him he thinks what he thinks he a night mare he won't talk to cpn as he say they are not good so there no getting though to him


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> What ever you feel is best for you now is fine  You know yourself better than we do. They'll be with you any time now sweetheart. Must have felt like today has lasted forever to you.
> 
> I'll give you a ring later and such but I'm not going anywhere now either (like a friendly limpet)
> 
> ...


Awww thanks it has seemed like the day has been going on and on you all have helped at least the shaking pf my hand have stoped now need steady ones to type


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

katie200 said:


> I have tried the heart to heart with him when he turned up befor he just called me names and went on about my sister it docent work with him he thinks what he thinks he a night mare he won't talk to cpn as he say they are not good so there no getting though to him


*He probably doesn't want to talk to the cpn because he might be told a few home truths.People like that are cowards,sorry i know he is family.*


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

katie200 said:


> I have tried the heart to heart with him when he turned up befor he just called me names and went on about my sister it docent work with him he thinks what he thinks he a night mare he won't talk to cpn as he say they are not good so there no getting though to him


That's a shame.

What about your sister can she help?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *He probably doesn't want to talk to the cpn because he might be told a few home truths.People like that are cowards,sorry i know he is family.*


Belive me I would trade him for a nicer one he just won't listen


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> That's a shame.
> 
> What about your sister can she help?


She can talk to him but she won't she not that helpful


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

have they turned up yet?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Now someone from the crisis team just called her cpn can't make it they are coming with someone new but it could talk another hour to get to her and my mum upset because she thinks there going to take me away why couldn't the same one that's seen her come and now she call a number to ask them if her dads there so had to tak the phone off her


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Now someone from the crisis team just called her cpn can't make it they are coming with someone new but it could talk another hour to get to her and my mum upset because she thinks there going to take me away why couldn't the same one that's seen her come and now she call a number to ask them if her dads there so had to tak the phone off her


Katie this is ridiculous - did you tell them the situation you are in? I know everywhere is understaffed but they can't just leave it like this. If they come what will they do? As If they may admit her this time, might it be worth calling an ambulance and the cpn meeting you there?

Or calling your local doctor and getting them to do it?

You've waited all day, and your mum has been in distress all day. It's not right at all

xxxxxxx


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

see deep down ur mum knows u look after her and care for her and she loves enough to worry about them taking u away from her.

hope they get somebody out to u soon, u really need the help now not in an hour and theyve had time to sort this out.

still with u hun k , hwoever long it takes u know theres support here for u:001_smile:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

katie200 said:


> Now someone from the crisis team just called her cpn can't make it they are coming with someone new but it could talk another hour to get to her and my mum upset because she thinks there going to take me away why couldn't the same one that's seen her come and now she call a number to ask them if her dads there so had to tak the phone off her


*Just stay calm hun,and try to reasure your mum,not easy i know.But you have lots of people on here that will help you keep a bit busy until help arrives.
When the cpn get there PLEASE explain to them how hard things get for you.You sound like you need a damn good break,and rightly so.xx*


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> When the cpn get there PLEASE explain to them how hard things get for you.You sound like you need a damn good break,and rightly so.xx*


This is brilliant advice, Katie. Even just a weekend rest-bite would help - it might help you all.

Will you be okay this next hour? I'm tempted just to get in the car and come down but it would take me about 8 hours...having said that if things don't ease then I'm more than happy to

xxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Katie this is ridiculous - did you tell them the situation you are in? I know everywhere is understaffed but they can't just leave it like this. If they come what will they do? As If they may admit her this time, might it be worth calling an ambulance and the cpn meeting you there?
> 
> Or calling your local doctor and getting them to do it?
> 
> ...


There on there way I hope I'm trying to be Carm as don't want to stress mum more I just have to wait untel someone turns up with in the hour I though of calling her doctor but she not there on Monday's and I'll get the same anwer wait for the crisis team it is out of order though it's taken them long enough but they Sid have to squeeze her in as they went ment to see her intel tomorrow


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

God i don't know how you cope, you must be one tough cookie  Remember you can only do your best and not a miracle worker, she's lucky she's you by the sounds of it :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> There on there way I hope I'm trying to be Carm as don't want to stress mum more I just have to wait untel someone turns up with in the hour I though of calling her doctor but she not there on Monday's and I'll get the same anwer wait for the crisis team it is out of order though it's taken them long enough but they Sid have to squeeze her in as they went ment to see her intel tomorrow


Aye, sorry hen, I'm getting annoyed on your behalf and it's not my place *big hugs* Well it's 5 now - got to be under an hour

Love you 
xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

petzplazaUK said:


> see deep down ur mum knows u look after her and care for her and she loves enough to worry about them taking u away from her.
> 
> hope they get somebody out to u soon, u really need the help now not in an hour and theyve had time to sort this out.
> 
> still with u hun k , hwoever long it takes u know theres support here for u:001_smile:


Thanks i hope they get hear too soon so they can help me sort this out now she walking out the damm door to my neighbour now the crisis team turned up too


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I got her back on doors now she sitting with the cpn and complete now one she going on about all sorts of thinks she looks scared bless her


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

They know what they're doing hen. It is scary when they come, you feel very disorientated. Still here for you angel

xxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Katie i can't help but think of Stacey and her mum in Eastenders reading this thread.My heart went out to them both,even though i know its just a soap.
But hand on heart i feel the same for you hun.I thought i was strong,but you beat me hands down.xx*


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> They know what they're doing hen. It is scary when they come, you feel very disorientated. Still here for you angel
> 
> xxxx


I'm sitting listening to the cpn guy it sounding like he going to have the crisis team come give her her pills tonight


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Katie i can't help but think of Stacey and her mum in Eastenders reading this thread.My heart went out to them both,even though i know its just a soap.
> But hand on heart i feel the same for you hun.I thought i was strong,but you beat me hands down.xx*


Awww I'm not that strong believe me


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> I'm sitting listening to the cpn guy it sounding like he going to have the crisis team come give her her pills tonight


Well that's good, and it means someone else will come as well to break the night up for you both. What a day for you you both 

Have you told the cpn about today? Make sure YOU get to speak to them about you as well - they're there for all of you

xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

The cpn guy has left he want hear more than ten min but he said she going to be put in the crisis teams hands they will give her her pills at 8 o'clock. Sign


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

when you get a chance make sure you take the time to relax, have a bath and whatever YOU enjoy. you bloody well deserve it hun.

and yes you are strong, not everyone could be doing what you do


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> when you get a chance make sure you take the time to relax, have a bath and whatever YOU enjoy. you bloody well deserve it hun.
> 
> and yes you are strong, not everyone could be doing what you do


Belive me I'm not i was crying and shaking not a strong person really but thanks I will get a take out tonight and not cook at least my mum will eat tonight I hope


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Well that's good, and it means someone else will come as well to break the night up for you both. What a day for you you both
> 
> Have you told the cpn about today? Make sure YOU get to speak to them about you as well - they're there for all of you
> 
> xxxx


Yeah at least it will I just hope she will take her pills for them or it's more stress


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Have just logged on and read this thread
Im glad CPN is there now
As mumof6 says try and get some time for yourself tonite you have had an awful day
You are very strong, I cannot imagine going through what you have and you are so brave.


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Katie you're a star!!!! You have dealt with everything that was thrown at you with maturity well beyond your years. You should be very proud of yourself and you must also understand that deep down your mum will know how wonderful you are as well!!! Take lots of deep breaths and pat yourself on the back for getting through the most difficult of days and managed to keep going!!! Hugs to you!!!! xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Belive me I'm not i was crying and shaking not a strong person really but thanks I will get a take out tonight and not cook at least my mum will eat tonight I hope


crying and shaking is not a sight of weakness hun, the true strength is the fact you are still there and thinking of your mum over yourself

take away sounds a good idea, make sure you enjoy it


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Right lady, I'm just going to pop back to mine from my dads and then you're stuck with me again until silly a.m :thumbup:

Got my phone on me though so no worries but you've got a whole army of people and pets here now :thumbup:

Not be long hen

Big hugs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

katie200 said:


> Awww I'm not that strong believe me


*Now thats where you are wrong.You just don't realise how strong you are.We are ALL allowed to crack under preasure hun.xx*


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> crying and shaking is not a sight of weakness hun, the true strength is the fact you are still there and thinking of your mum over yourself
> 
> take away sounds a good idea, make sure you enjoy it


Thanks
I will try at least I don't have to cook and then wash up tonight but most inportly my mum will eat it so I know she won't be hunger as she hasn't ate much the last few days


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Right lady, I'm just going to pop back to mine from my dads and then you're stuck with me again until silly a.m :thumbup:
> 
> Got my phone on me though so no worries but you've got a whole army of people and pets here now :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Lol I'll speak to you then Ill look forword to it thanks for all your soport today


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Now thats where you are wrong.You just don't realise how strong you are.We are ALL allowed to crack under preasure hun.xx*


Awww thanks you've all been great soports today so a big thanks


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

You are strong hun because your the one there and helping her but your also human of course your going to get upset when your mum is in a bad way, it's call caring ! 

What take out you gonna get ?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

katie200 said:


> Awww thanks you've all been great soports today so a big thanks


*Hey hun you have been the biggest support,your there for your mum.xx*


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> You are strong hun because your the one there and helping her but your also human of course your going to get upset when your mum is in a bad way, it's call caring !
> 
> What take out you gonna get ?


Hmmmm pizza or Chinese or chip shop still thinking on it


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hey hun you have been the biggest support,your there for your mum.xx*


Awww thanks that's so nice of you to say I can feel tears agan


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello Katie, I have just come back on. How is everything, have re read a bit and got the impression that everything is sorted for you know. I hope you are feeling a bit better in yourself now, what a day you have had and what a strong young lady you really are, you have done very very well and should be very pleased with your self. relax a bit now put your feet up. xxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hello Katie, I have just come back on. How is everything, have re read a bit and got the impression that everything is sorted for you know. I hope you are feeling a bit better in yourself now, what a day you have had and what a strong young lady you really are, you have done very very well and should be very pleased with your self. relax a bit now put your feet up. xxxxxx


Yeah things are getting there it defo been a day


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Back! Just had to nip and get some bin bags :lol: (that'll probably be the highlight of my week :lol: )

You okay hen?

xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Back! Just had to nip and get some bin bags :lol: (that'll probably be the highlight of my week :lol: )
> 
> You okay hen?
> 
> xxxx


Hey I just oreded a pizza and stirs my mum from running off agan lol how are you


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Hey I just oreded a pizza and stirs my mum from running off agan lol how are you


Not bad at all  there was a big cricket on the bedroom door when I got in but he was making such a lovely noise  I've put some orange in their tank.

Is anyone coming back again tonight to your mum? Will your sister be back tonight? So many questions :lol: I'm like a rubbish Krypton Factor :lol:

Big hugs
xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Not bad at all  there was a big cricket on the bedroom door when I got in but he was making such a lovely noise  I've put some orange in their tank.
> 
> Is anyone coming back again tonight to your mum? Will your sister be back tonight? So many questions :lol: I'm like a rubbish Krypton Factor :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah the crisis team. Will be coming soon and my little Sister coming round for a little bit but don't think she stay for long though


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Yeah the crisis team. Will be coming soon and my little Sister coming round for a little bit but don't think she stay for long though


I know when I was poorly it did help if the night was broken up a little bit - even when I was very poorly it made me feel a bit more sort of grounded on some level. And hopefully it'll help you too hen. It'll be tomorrow before you know it angel  (which will hopefully behave much better than today has for you)

xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I know when I was poorly it did help if the night was broken up a little bit - even when I was very poorly it made me feel a bit more sort of grounded on some level. And hopefully it'll help you too hen. It'll be tomorrow before you know it angel  (which will hopefully behave much better than today has for you)
> 
> xxxx


Yeah some of the crisis team people are nice at least they talk to her for a bit as I fear I'm a bit boring lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Yeah some of the crisis team people are nice at least they talk to her for a bit as I fear I'm a bit boring lol


I doubt that very very much 

Back soon, hope your pizzas nice

I'll take my phone up to the bath with me 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I doubt that very very much
> 
> Back soon, hope your pizzas nice
> 
> ...


Cool I'm sure it will be lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Yeah things are getting there it defo been a day


Just found this for you. Sending it with love. xxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Thank it make me smile lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Thank it make me smile lol


That is good to hear, you keep smiling ok xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That is good to hear, you keep smiling ok xxxx


I'll try to lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've only just found your thread Katie, I'm soory I wasn't here for you earlier, but you had a whole army of friends to support you.You really are a strong young lady and you should be very proud of yourself for getting through such a horrible day.
I hope you're feeling less stressed now, and I hope the pizzas were good:001_smile:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I've only just found your thread Katie, I'm soory I wasn't here for you earlier, but you had a whole army of friends to support you.You really are a strong young lady and you should be very proud of yourself for getting through such a horrible day.
> I hope you're feeling less stressed now, and I hope the pizzas were good:001_smile:


Awe thanks had load of good friend makeing me feel better today and the pizza was nice how are you


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Back hen  Sorry it took a while to reply to your last text - this isn't a thread to be coy in so I'll just say it ....*deep breath*....


I found a locust in my knickers :yikes:

They're everywhere :lol: Must have brought them home with me from my dads' that day :scared:

How you doing? And where's my cheesecake and mushroom pizza 

How's your mum feeling? (again with the questions  )

Love you lots - you're fantastic; even if you don't feel it at the minute then you can at least see how many people here think so - so there 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

EDIT - :lol: :lol: Just to explain after a friends message - Some of you may know I dropped a box of crickets and locusts at my dads and a few found their way home with me - Spider house is next door to the boiler...which is next door to a chest of drawers....so when I opened it after my bath the locust must have found his way in there to the warmth :lol: I don't walk around like that on a daily basis :yikes: :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> Back hen  Sorry it took a while to reply to your last text - this isn't a thread to be coy in so I'll just say it ....*deep breath*....
> 
> I found a locust in my knickers :yikes:
> 
> ...


Ditto!!! Hope you're feeling more 'chilled out' now but don't be afraid to scream and shout when you need to!!! You can see by today that many people care about you and you do not need to suffer alone!!! Just scream stamp and shout if you need to. 'Better out than in' as they say


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm fine thanks Katie. Are you ok now?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I ate it lol just finches my senses fourm mum was happy about me doing it online and shouted at me but it had to be done I'm not fantantic believe me you are all fantastic for putting up with me 


Eroswoof said:


> Back hen  Sorry it took a while to reply to your last text - this isn't a thread to be coy in so I'll just say it ....*deep breath*....
> 
> I found a locust in my knickers :yikes:
> 
> ...


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I'm fine thanks Katie. Are you ok now?


I'm getting there finch the senses fourm now


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is Jessie being a good dog for you?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Is Jessie being a good dog for you?


Bless Jessie she started playing with her bowl and that reminded me I for got to feed her bless I fed her now lol she's being an angel though lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> I ate it lol just finches my senses fourm mum was happy about me doing it online and shouted at me but it had to be done I'm not fantantic believe me you are all fantastic for putting up with me


Pffft shhh  you've no idea hen - you're a wonderful person and you're doing a job that's got so many emotional and physical levels to it, I just can't describe. Everyone is here for you.

And I'll sort the census next year (or Babycham will! We both love surveys :thumbup: :lol: )

No fear lovely 

How's your mum doing? How's the house doing as a whole?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Pffft shhh  you've no idea hen - you're a wonderful person and you're doing a job that's got so many emotional and physical levels to it, I just can't describe. Everyone is here for you.
> 
> And I'll sort the census next year (or Babycham will! We both love surveys :thumbup: :lol: )
> 
> ...


Cool I hate doing fourms lol my neighbours just popes in to say hi to mum and there talking witch is nice of her but I think my mum will be falling asleep soon she looks tied so that's good then it house tidy up time I need to tied up as my mum pulls a lot of things about and can't leave it so I'll be up on her and doing house work tonight lol my little sister also just left she didnt say all of 5mint


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Cool I hate doing fourms lol my neighbours just popes in to say hi to mum and there talking witch is nice of her but I think my mum will be falling asleep soon she looks tied so that's good then it house tidy up time I need to tied up as my mum pulls a lot of things about and can't leave it so I'll be up on her and doing house work tonight lol my little sister also just left she didnt say all of 5mint


Have you been round to that neighbor by yourself? You're a lovely, personable girl and I would say she is trying to help and is aware, in some way, of the situation.

Aye, thought she'd go quick 

Could you pop around to the neighbour tomorrow? Or at a time you felt was right? Even if you just knocked on the door and said 'hi, I was wondering if i could pop in for 5 minutes'...it might help all of you.

She's trying to help  Let her in  You can't take all of this alone and it's not good for your mum either; she needs you as relaxed and happy and supported as you can be. There's no shame in getting support - you don't have to say anything important to your neighbour - just pop round and steal their tea or coffee!

We all, clearly, think you're a star - you're doing a wonderful job and I speak for everyone (I hope :scared: sorry) when I say everyone wants the best for you AND your mum (no one is disparaging your mum) and we're all here for you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Neighbours gorn home had a good chat with her at the door she said she want to come for a cup tea with my mum tomorrow it will give her something to look forword too me thinks now im going to see my mum gose to bed then I'm tidying up and will be on hear of corse most likely untel the late hours lol you are all great friends I feel well liked today so thanks

QUOTE=Eroswoof;2308705]Have you been round to that neighbor by yourself? You're a lovely, personable girl and I would say she is trying to help and is aware, in some way, of the situation.

Aye, thought she'd go quick 

Could you pop around to the neighbour tomorrow? Or at a time you felt was right? Even if you just knocked on the door and said 'hi, I was wondering if i could pop in for 5 minutes'...it might help all of you.

She's trying to help  Let her in  You can't take all of this alone and it's not good for your mum either; she needs you as relaxed and happy and supported as you can be. There's no shame in getting support - you don't have to say anything important to your neighbour - just pop round and steal their tea or coffee!

We all, clearly, think you're a star - you're doing a wonderful job and I speak for everyone (I hope :scared: sorry) when I say everyone wants the best for you AND your mum (no one is disparaging your mum) and we're all here for you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Just come back on, i hope you're ok Katie, you know we're all here if you need us:001_smile:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bullet said:


> Just come back on, i hope you're ok Katie, you know we're all here if you need us:001_smile:


Hey I'm ok my mums pill have started to work and she in bed now most likely be asleep in a bit I know you where all great today really soportive so thanks how are you today


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Hey I'm ok my mums pill have started to work and she in bed now most likely be asleep in a bit I know you where all great today really soportive so thanks how are you today


fine thanks, just finnished watching paranormal activity 2 in the dark on my own, wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bullet said:


> fine thanks, just finnished watching paranormal activity 2 in the dark on my own, wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


Hehehehe Are you all creeped now lol


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Hehehehe Are you all creeped now lol


No, but the famly were the other night, they watched it when i wasn't there, and it freaked my daughter out, she slept with us that night and she's nearly 15


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bullet said:


> No, but the famly were the other night, they watched it when i wasn't there, and it freaked my daughter out, she slept with us that night and she's nearly 15


That sound like me when I watch where wolf it scared me so much I I slept with my sister and in my sleep slapped her around the face and woke up shouting I'm killing the were wolf my poor little sister lol


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

katie200 said:


> That sound like me when I watch where wolf it scared me so much I I slept with my sister and in my sleep slapped her around the face and woke up shouting I'm killing the were wolf my poor little sister lol


Nothing like a good horror film to wind down with:001_smile:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bullet said:


> Nothing like a good horror film to wind down with:001_smile:


True lol or a good comdy lol both like washing up to music that what I'm doing now lol And online to lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

My mum now well asleep now hope she has nice dreams tonight I'm now doing the house And giving my two cats a hug as they are looking at me as if I forgot them lol


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Hope today is a better day for you xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Hope today is a better day for you xx


Awww thanks me too hope you have a nice day too


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

My relaxing day just turned dark agan my sister turned up with my damm uncle ahhhhhhhh I'm about to screem as now there arguing over mum why at least mums still at asda I'm getting a head ack lol well I'm leaving them to it to my room I go untel she leaves with him agan


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aw, hope they go soon, Katie.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

metame said:


> aw, hope they go soon, Katie.


I'm in my room now as I'm not getting into it I forgot my sister still had her key I had enough of him yesterday


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Just remember how bad yesterday was and how well you coped!!! Them turning up there now is a little blip compared to yesterday so just keep calm and stay on here


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> Just remember how bad yesterday was and how well you coped!!! Them turning up there now is a little blip compared to yesterday so just keep calm and stay on here


Yeah I'm not getting in to it with them after there had they little row they leave as mum isn't hear I just felt like screaming lol


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds to me like you are still the only 'grown up' around right now so leave the 'kids' to it!!!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> Sounds to me like you are still the only 'grown up' around right now so leave the 'kids' to it!!!!


Yeah I think I maybe lol the front door just went bang I think they have taken the arguing else where ya I can go back to ice cream have to call my sister later and ask her what she's playing at my family weid lol


----------



## HDWells (Mar 22, 2011)

Just wanna say "HI!"


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

HDWells said:


> Just wanna say "HI!"


Hi how are you


----------



## HDWells (Mar 22, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Hi how are you


Oh, I'm good! How are you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh not again  You never get a break 

Love you angel

xxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

HDWells said:


> Oh, I'm good! How are you?


I'm ok thankyou how are your cats


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Oh not again  You never get a break
> 
> Love you angel
> 
> xxxxxxxx


There gorn now there never no rest for the wicked hey lOl how are you


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

katie200 said:


> There gorn now there never no rest for the wicked hey lOl how are you


They better be or I'll send Bumble down :yikes: :lol:

I'm fine hen, still working away  How's the ice cream?

xxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> They better be or I'll send Bumble down :yikes: :lol:
> 
> I'm fine hen, still working away  How's the ice cream?
> 
> xxxxxx


Lovely Ice cream yum lol I'm deciding on a courses I have 2 chooses a writing courses or part 2nd the pet sitting courses I did last year I don't know what one to do first in a month time hmmmm


----------



## HDWells (Mar 22, 2011)

katie200 said:


> I'm ok thankyou how are your cats


My cats is fine. They just woke up:001_smile:


----------



## HDWells (Mar 22, 2011)

How are your cats anyway?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

HDWells said:


> My cats is fine. They just woke up:001_smile:


Aww bless how old are they I have 2cats called Holly and smokey lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

HDWells said:


> How are your cats anyway?


My cats are running up and down the stairs like mad cats lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Lovely Ice cream yum lol I'm deciding on a courses I have 2 chooses a writing courses or part 2nd the pet sitting courses I did last year I don't know what one to do first in a month time hmmmm


Would doing the writing course help with the pet sitting? If so I'd do that one first, otherwise I'd have to vote for pet sitting :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HDWells (Mar 22, 2011)

katie200 said:


> My cats are running up and down the stairs like mad cats lol


Wow  my cats start running too


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Would doing the writing course help with the pet sitting? If so I'd do that one first, otherwise I'd have to vote for pet sitting :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxxxxx


I was thinking the writing one first as it shorter and with my mum the way she is right now I don't alwayhave a lot of time maybe go with that one first lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

HDWells said:


> Wow  my cats start running too


Lol my cats are complete mad like that they will run up and down the stairs untel they get worn out lol


----------

